# First fish mount



## BigIceHole (Feb 5, 2008)

I really like this forum, so I just want to share this with you guys. (so I can get to 40 posts) :lol: Anyway, I caught this last fall at the berry. Its just under 18", and I think it turned out great. The pics don't do it justice though, I guess I'm a better fisherman than photographer. :mrgreen:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

****. That's lovely.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweet man, whos your taxidermist?


----------



## BigIceHole (Feb 5, 2008)

John Holley in Mapleton. He charges $12.5 per inch


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Beautiful fish man! I'm just getting my stuff out for the fall kokane season as it is. Who did your mount? My goal this year is to put one of those beauties on the wall!! I haven't been able to find the perfect one that goes over 16" out there yet. I'm jealous! :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good lookin head on that Koke.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Beauty, and good luck on the 40 posts- hopefully that'll bring some new life into that pool :wink: I know I sure wish I had something to share there. Or you could just donate-become a diamond member and get in :!:


----------



## FLYFSHR (Apr 16, 2008)

That's a nice looking fish.
I have one as well. If I get a pic of it I'll post and we can have a koke show with others  

btw- I've been known to be wrong but doesn't the Berry have something about keeping
kokes with red on them?


----------



## BigIceHole (Feb 5, 2008)

No, it doesn't matter if they're red. You just can't fish the tributaries when they're spawning.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Beautiful fish, great mount... thanks for the post....


----------



## lvnstmc (May 11, 2008)

thanks for the post. Great mount. !


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

That's a good looking fish, great job on the mount.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

FLYFSHR said:


> That's a nice looking fish.
> I have one as well. If I get a pic of it I'll post and we can have a koke show with others
> 
> btw- I've been known to be wrong but doesn't the Berry have something about keeping
> kokes with red on them?


No they are going to die anyway. If i'm not mistaken when they are red that's their last stage in life. Usually 2-3 years old if I'm not mistaken. They are nasty to eat though when they are that red.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> FLYFSHR said:
> 
> 
> > That's a nice looking fish.
> ...


They will die but you still cant take em in the tribs, they need to drop their eggs....


----------



## netresult (Aug 22, 2008)

WOW!! What a beautiful mont. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not trying to hijack your thread IceHole, but here's mine: 









My guy does OK:


----------



## skating miner (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow both you guy's mounts turned out awesome! Really pricey but very cool.


----------



## BigIceHole (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice mount, it looks awsome, did you catch it at the Gorge? and if you don't mind how much?


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

sweet lookin mount. im headed there tomorrow to find some kokes... not quite that purty, but they are cool no matter what time of year ya catch em. props to your taxidermist as well


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That's awesome! Good Job!


----------

